# Работники культурно-досуговых учреждений > Сценарии и программы мероприятий > Юбилеи >  Юбилей, День рождения колледжа, училища, техникума.

## Евгений-89

Подскажите, помогите, кто чем может! :))

*Добавлено через 40 секунд*
У меня на носу день рождения колледжа! На следующей неделе!!! Может у кого есть какой нить сценарий... :))

----------


## aksinya.bortniкova2010

Здравствуйте. Я новичок на форуме.В свое время работала в ПТУ педагогом-организатором, потом зам. директора по воспитательной работе. Увидела просьбу помочь со сценарием к юбилею школы и хочу поделиться своими наработками, если еще не поздно, то рада буду помочь
5 лет назад мне довелось вести праздник, посвященный 60-летнему юбилею училища. Расскажу как его проводили мы.

СЦЕНАРИЙ.

На сцене: красиво украшен задник( гелевые шары и эмблема училища), столик для каравая.

Звучит торжественная музыка.
Выходит 4 ведущих с одной кулисы мужчина и женщина и с другой.

1. добрый вечер, дорогие друзья!
2.Дорогие гости и хозяева праздника.
3.С минуты на минуту здесь начнется вечер, посвященный юбилею училища.
4.В нашей программе вас ожидают:
1.Интервью с интересными людьми,
2.Праздничные поздравления.
3.Педагогический капустник.
4. И много других интересных сюрпризов.
1. Итак мы начинаем нашу встречу со сдачи рапорта директору училища.
( Звучит марш. С одной стороны выходит директор. с другой учащийся)
Учащийся: Товарищ директор! На праздничном вечере, посвященном юбилею училища присутствуют
Выпускники училища разных лет
Отличники народного образования
Заслуженные учителя
Почетные работники НПО
Почетные гости
Учащиеся
Рапорт сдал уч-ся 2 курса Савенко Юрий.

Директор: Спасибо! Я хотел бы добавить к рапорту дежурного, что по существу, в этом светлом зале могли бы по праву присутствовать выпускники нашего училища, их более 11,5 тыс. человек. Сегодня мы совершим путешествие не по страницам наших учебников, а путешествие в историю нашего училища.

Ведущий: да. У училища уже есть своя история. История, длиною в 60 лет.И нам всем будет приятно перелистать ее страницы. С чего же мы начнем?

(звучит музыка "Время вперед", голос диктора 
Диктор: Внимание! 2 октября 1940 года вышел Указ Президиума Верховного Совета СССР " О государственных трудовых резервах". Этим указом учреждается единая государственная, централизованная система подготовки квалиф. рабочих.

Ведущий: Нам сегодня 60
                это славный юбилей
                 Все на праздник наш спешат
                труд вокруг собрал друзей.
                Тракторист и сталевар,
                Пекарь, токарь и шофер,
                Повар, плотник и маляр
                Парикмахер и шахтер.
                Нам путевку в жизнь вручил 
                Славный мастер ПТУ
                Он нас всех объединил
                 60 уже ему!

60- возраст серьезного, испытанного временем опыта

И далее идут вехи истории училища Историю своего училища писать нет смысла, т.к. у всех она своя. Как и чем мы  разбавляли ее расскажу чуть попозже. Убегаю..... но обязательно вернусь.

*Добавлено через 9 минут*
Здравствуйте. Я новичок на форуме.В свое время работала в ПТУ педагогом-организатором, потом зам. директора по воспитательной работе. Увидела просьбу помочь со сценарием к юбилею школы и хочу поделиться своими наработками, если еще не поздно, то рада буду помочь
5 лет назад мне довелось вести праздник, посвященный 60-летнему юбилею училища. Расскажу как его проводили мы.

СЦЕНАРИЙ.

На сцене: красиво украшен задник( гелевые шары и эмблема училища), столик для каравая.

Звучит торжественная музыка.
Выходит 4 ведущих с одной кулисы мужчина и женщина и с другой.

1. добрый вечер, дорогие друзья!
2.Дорогие гости и хозяева праздника.
3.С минуты на минуту здесь начнется вечер, посвященный юбилею училища.
4.В нашей программе вас ожидают:
1.Интервью с интересными людьми,
2.Праздничные поздравления.
3.Педагогический капустник.
4. И много других интересных сюрпризов.
1. Итак мы начинаем нашу встречу со сдачи рапорта директору училища.
( Звучит марш. С одной стороны выходит директор. с другой учащийся)
Учащийся: Товарищ директор! На праздничном вечере, посвященном юбилею училища присутствуют
Выпускники училища разных лет
Отличники народного образования
Заслуженные учителя
Почетные работники НПО
Почетные гости
Учащиеся
Рапорт сдал уч-ся 2 курса Савенко Юрий.

Директор: Спасибо! Я хотел бы добавить к рапорту дежурного, что по существу, в этом светлом зале могли бы по праву присутствовать выпускники нашего училища, их более 11,5 тыс. человек. Сегодня мы совершим путешествие не по страницам наших учебников, а путешествие в историю нашего училища.

Ведущий: да. У училища уже есть своя история. История, длиною в 60 лет.И нам всем будет приятно перелистать ее страницы. С чего же мы начнем?

(звучит музыка "Время вперед", голос диктора 
Диктор: Внимание! 2 октября 1940 года вышел Указ Президиума Верховного Совета СССР " О государственных трудовых резервах". Этим указом учреждается единая государственная, централизованная система подготовки квалиф. рабочих.

Ведущий: Нам сегодня 60
                это славный юбилей
                 Все на праздник наш спешат
                труд вокруг собрал друзей.
                Тракторист и сталевар,
                Пекарь, токарь и шофер,
                Повар, плотник и маляр
                Парикмахер и шахтер.
                Нам путевку в жизнь вручил 
                Славный мастер ПТУ
                Он нас всех объединил
                 60 уже ему!

60- возраст серьезного, испытанного временем опыта

И далее идут вехи истории училища Историю своего училища писать нет смысла, т.к. у всех она своя. Как и чем мы  разбавляли ее расскажу чуть попозже. Убегаю..... но обязательно вернусь.

*Добавлено через 10 минут*
Здравствуйте. Я новичок на форуме.В свое время работала в ПТУ педагогом-организатором, потом зам. директора по воспитательной работе. Увидела просьбу помочь со сценарием к юбилею школы и хочу поделиться своими наработками, если еще не поздно, то рада буду помочь
5 лет назад мне довелось вести праздник, посвященный 60-летнему юбилею училища. Расскажу как его проводили мы.

СЦЕНАРИЙ.

На сцене: красиво украшен задник( гелевые шары и эмблема училища), столик для каравая.

Звучит торжественная музыка.
Выходит 4 ведущих с одной кулисы мужчина и женщина и с другой.

1. добрый вечер, дорогие друзья!
2.Дорогие гости и хозяева праздника.
3.С минуты на минуту здесь начнется вечер, посвященный юбилею училища.
4.В нашей программе вас ожидают:
1.Интервью с интересными людьми,
2.Праздничные поздравления.
3.Педагогический капустник.
4. И много других интересных сюрпризов.
1. Итак мы начинаем нашу встречу со сдачи рапорта директору училища.
( Звучит марш. С одной стороны выходит директор. с другой учащийся)
Учащийся: Товарищ директор! На праздничном вечере, посвященном юбилею училища присутствуют
Выпускники училища разных лет
Отличники народного образования
Заслуженные учителя
Почетные работники НПО
Почетные гости
Учащиеся
Рапорт сдал уч-ся 2 курса Савенко Юрий.

Директор: Спасибо! Я хотел бы добавить к рапорту дежурного, что по существу, в этом светлом зале могли бы по праву присутствовать выпускники нашего училища, их более 11,5 тыс. человек. Сегодня мы совершим путешествие не по страницам наших учебников, а путешествие в историю нашего училища.

Ведущий: да. У училища уже есть своя история. История, длиною в 60 лет.И нам всем будет приятно перелистать ее страницы. С чего же мы начнем?

(звучит музыка "Время вперед", голос диктора 
Диктор: Внимание! 2 октября 1940 года вышел Указ Президиума Верховного Совета СССР " О государственных трудовых резервах". Этим указом учреждается единая государственная, централизованная система подготовки квалиф. рабочих.

Ведущий: Нам сегодня 60
                это славный юбилей
                 Все на праздник наш спешат
                труд вокруг собрал друзей.
                Тракторист и сталевар,
                Пекарь, токарь и шофер,
                Повар, плотник и маляр
                Парикмахер и шахтер.
                Нам путевку в жизнь вручил 
                Славный мастер ПТУ
                Он нас всех объединил
                 60 уже ему!

60- возраст серьезного, испытанного временем опыта

И далее идут вехи истории училища Историю своего училища писать нет смысла, т.к. у всех она своя. Как и чем мы  разбавляли ее расскажу чуть попозже. Убегаю..... но обязательно вернусь.

----------


## aksinya.bortniкova2010

В продолжение к моему посту № 6

Я не буду наверное зацикливаться на истории, просто далее выложу подводки к представлению  значимых гостей, кому давали слово, и некоторых моментов.
Например: Дорогие друзья !Пришло время вам напомнить , что у нашего юбиляра есть и родители: это Министерство общего и профессионального образования Ростовской области.На сцену приглашается главный специалист отдела НПО РО________________ 
(выступает)

Ведущий: Уважаемые коллеги и друзья! Мы уверены, что все вы понимаете, как важно иметь руководителя, который смог бы организовать и направить всю деятельность коллектива, педагогов и уч-ся. Ведь именно от него зависит насколько ярко и творчески будет работать коллектив.(Слово нынешнему директору)  затем муз номер.

Ведущий: Успехи училища во многом зависят от профессиональной квалификации педагогов и мастеров. Успехи уч-ся и качество обучения во многом зависит от работы пед.коллектива.
(на фоне музыки)
Листая страницы нашей летописи, рассматривая старые фотографии, видим молодые энергичные лица учителей .Каким вдохновением сияют их глаза. Мы листаем страницы и видим, как появляются морщинки, а глаза становятся строже, а взгляд мудрее. Теперь перед нами опытные, всеми уважаемые педагоги. Сейчас мы приглашаем их на сцену. Итак просим подняться преподавателей………(ведущий называет Ф.И.О. и количество лет проработанных в училище, а директор вручает почетные грамоты ,уч-ся подносят цветы.) После вручения слова ведущего:

Среди людей немеркнущих профессий
На вечность предъявляющих права
Учителям, как вдохновенным песням,
Жить на земле, пока жива земля!
( муз. номер)
………………………………………………………………
Выносили в первой половине праздника  юбилейный каравай.(Девочка ,одетая в красивый народный костюм, вручала директору, а потом его ставили на столик , который стоял на авансцене)
Ведущий: Каждый год, осенью, как финал по итогам работы на полях проводится праздник урожая под названием « Гимн моей профессии». На этом празднике главным героем всегда был каравай. ( музыка на внос каравая). И сейчас всем присутствующим в этом зала, всем, кто причастен к юбилею училища мы преподносим наш юбилейный каравай, как символ нашего общего благородного труда, наших надежд на лучшее и нашего бесконечного творчества.(вносят каравай)

Каравай юбилейный
И тог многолетней работы
Знает каждый из Вас
Хлеб народный всему голова
Каравай юбилейный- исход неустанной работы
Так примите сейчас благодарности нашей слова.
………………………………………..
Самое интересное в нашем юбилейном вечере была сценка-пародия от пед. коллектива.
Мы ее обозвали Педагогическим капустником (не знаю правильно ли?) Смысл такой: как будто директор уехал в длительную командировку и спустя некоторое время звонит своим заместителям узнать как обстоят дела в училище без него.Я переделала  текст песни « Все хорошо прекрасная маркиза» и мы ее инсценировали. Было смешно.Мы поставили стол, на него большой надувной телефон(можно обычный стационарный) , к которому поочередно подбегал каждый зам и брал трубку. Преподаватель-мужчина в образе директора стоял на переднем плане сцены. Выкладываю текст:

Ведущий: Мы думаем, что рассказ о нашем училище не  будет полным, пока вы не увидите «педагогический капустник» в исполнении талантливых артистов.
(фонограмму нарезали так , как нам было нужно- чтобы музыка  ложилась на наши слова. Оригинал не подойдет)
 Директор :Алло,алло Зинаида Юрьевна?
Давно я не был на посту
15 дней как я в отъезде
Ну как идут дела в ПУ?

Зам по УР ( учеб.работе)Все хорошо наш дорогой директор
Дела идут как никогда
Ни одного печального сюрприза
За исключеньем пустяка
Сгорели планы и программы
Все методички и журналы
А в остальном наш дорогой директор
Все хорошо, все хорошо (директор каждый раз показывает как ему плохо после услышанного, хватается за сердце, в общем показывает каждый раз мимикой ужас от услышанного)

Директор: Алло,алло Евгений Дмитрич?
Ну как в училище дела?
Как там с уборкой урожая
И как мех.двор и мастера?

Старший мастер :Все хорошо, наш дорогой директор
Дела идут как никогда
Ни одного печального сюрприза
За исключеньем пустяка
Весь урожай поели мыши
На мех.дворе сгорели крыши
А мастера на Кипре отдыхают
Так что у нас все хорошо.

Директор: Алло, Мефодьевна?
И вы попались!
Я вам звонил еще вчера
Есть производственные сдвиги
И с контингентом как дела?

Зам по УПР( учебно-производственной работе):
Все хорошо наш дорогой директор
Все хорошо как никогда
Ни одного печального сюрприза
За исключеньем пустяка
5 групп отчислила я в общей массе
А сдвиг один_ и то по фазе
А в остальном наш дорогой директор
Все хорошо, все хорошо 

Директор: Алло, Оксана Александровна?
Ну у тебя проблем хоть нет?
Как там набор, а дисциплина
Давай скорей ты мне ответ.

Зам по УВР( воспитательной работе)
Всё шик и блеск наш дорогой директор
Дела идут и жизнь легка
Ни одного эксцесса, инцидента
За исключеньем пустяка
От наших деточек вчера
 Клещёва вешаться пошла
Куксгауз сбросилась с окна
Ну а Шкурко сошла с ума
Ткачёва, Митин, Сирота
Пьют корвалол по полведра
С набором тоже не легко
Но все ж набрали кой-кого
Они из нас все соки пьют
И будут рады коль убьют
А в остальном наш дорогой директор 
Все хорошо, все хорошо 
Все: А в остальном наш дорогой директор
Все хорошо , все хорошо.

*Добавлено через 30 минут*
ФИНАЛЬНАЯ ПЕСНЯ (переделка)
На мотив Народный артист «ЗАЖИГАЙ»

1 куплет
Загорелся, заискрился самой яркой звездой
Юбилей собрал нас в зале , каждый-гость дорогой .
И в душе не заржавело, сердце бьется в груди.
60-только начало, всё ещё впереди.
К будущим вершинам двери распахнем
И всем коллективом мы сейчас споем:

ПРИПЕВ
В добрый путь ПТУ родное
В добрый путь- рядом мы с тобою.
Пусть тебя ждет во всем удача.
М Мы с тобой-  и никак иначе.
Мы с тобой-  и никак иначе.

2 куплет
Дарим мы тебе надежду, верим будешь цвести.
О своих родных питомцах лишь заботу нести.
И хоть путь твой ни так лёгок в наш изменчивый век.
Ты- наш мастер, наш наставник, наш учитель навек.
К будущим вершинам двери распахнем
И всем коллективом мы тебе поем:

ПРИПЕВ
В добрый путь ПТУ родное
В добрый путь - рядом мы с тобою.
Пусть тебя ждет во всем удача.
М Мы с тобой -  и никак иначе.
Мы с тобой -  и никак иначе.
Зажигай звезды в небе синем,
Выпускай кадры для России,
Открывай к мастерству дороги,
 Зажигай, ждут успехи многих.
Зажигай, ждут успехи многих.
Зажигай!  ( на этом слове по краю сцены вспыхивают огненные фонтаны (пиротехника)

----------


## Dakota

Этот сценарий я делала на юбилей тогда еще техникума кажись 6 лет назад. На шедевр не претендует, но может что-то подскажет).

Сценарий торжественного собрания, посвященного 50-летию УТЖТ.

Сцена в виде бального дворцового зала. Вальс   в исполнении танцевально-спортивной студии «Фортуна». После фрагмента танцоры расходятся на два плана.
(ГЗК- Игорь) Дамы и господа! Государь император Николай 1!
По проходу идет к микрофону «Николай  1» (А. Понаровский)
« Сим Высочайшим указом повелеваю начать строительство железной дороги от Петербурга до Москвы, дабы укрепить связь между двумя столицами. Петербургу делали одно нарекание, что он на конце России и далеко от центра Империи; теперь это исчезнет, через железную дорогу Петербург будет в Москве и Москва — в Кронштадте»
     1 февраля 1842 года.  Император Николай I
(ГЗК- Игорь) Лягте, горы! Встаньте, бездны!
Покоряйся нам, земля!
И катися путь железный
От Невы и до Кремля!
Занавес закрывается, одновременно с ним с разных сторон выходят на сцену ведущие, за занавесом  становится хор.
1 - Именно так началась в России история железных дорог, а, значит,  и история нашего юбиляра – Уссурийского техникума железнодорожного транспорта. 
2- Но почему мы начали с такой далекой истории.
1- Все очень просто. Ведь без железных дорог не было бы  ни стальных окомотивов, ни  великих перегонов от Москвы до самых до окраин. 
2 – И не было бы такой почетной профессии – железнодорожник.
1- И будет простор, и гудящие ветры,
И бешеной скорости яростный бег.
Заглянут в кабину зеленые ветки,
А может быть, ливни, а может быть, снег. 
2 - Растают в пути полустанки, разъезды,
А скорый состав все быстрей и быстрей.
В душе машиниста заблудится песня,
Дорожный мотив так и слышится в ней.
Занавес открывается, на сцене – хор. 
Муз. В. Плотникова. Песня «Дорожная»  - хор техникума, солист Александр Брежин.
1- Да, ровно 50 лет назад  в 1955 году на базе технической школы, ныне это здание Сельхозакадемии,  в городе Уссурийске был открыт техникум железнодорожного транспорта, которому присвоили имя  Ворошилова.
2- Есть много праздников хороших,
    Но лучше всех – наш юбилей.
    Он вспомнит доброе о прошлом,
    Откроет в будущее дверь.
1- 50 лет... Много это или мало? Для человека это – целая жизнь, а для нашего техникума все еще только начинается.
Муз. В. Богомолова, сл. С. Бойчюня «Песня о техникуме» - хор .
Занавес закрывается, ведущие на сцене – хор покидает сцену.
1- Да, нелегкими путями начиналась железная дорога. Но не смотря ни на что в жару и стужу шли первопроходчики – работники путевого хозяйства железных дорог.
2- И будущие работники этой славной профессии исполняют песню «Потому что мы путейцы…»
Музыкальный номер- вокальная группа «Потому что мы путейцы…»

Занавес открывается.

1 - Не секрет, что облик учебного заведения  формируют не только педагоги, но и директор. Профессии такой нигде не учат, а на должность назначают. Личными качествами людей, в разное время находившихся во главе техникума, можно только гордиться.
Видеоряд директоров.
2 – Первым, тогда еще начальником техникума, был  Кочергин Алексей Иванович.
1 – Его сменил Солдатченков Петр Васильевич.
2 – Борисов Сергей Петрович был назначен уже директором техникума  .
1 – А с декабря 1975 года во главе техникума  стал Гуменюк Гарис Архипович.
2 – Ему на смену в 1990 году пришел Анатолий Максимович Дунаев.
1 – В 1994 году  директором техникума назначен заслуженный учитель школы РСФСР, почетный железнодорожник Запорожский Николай Сидорович. 
2- А мы приглашаем на эту сцену почетного работника среднего профессионального образования, почетного железнодорожника  и   нынешнего директора нашего славного техникума – Дмитриева Павла Александровича.
Выступление директора
1- Нашим директорам посвящается!
Танец «Сударушка» - анс. танца «Атланта» - старшая группа
1 - Очень верно кем-то подмечено, что человеческая жизнь измеряется не продолжительностью, выраженной в годах, а тем, что эту жизнь наполняет. 
Видеоэкран- старый педколлектив.
2 – Вглядитесь в эти молодые красивые лица — первых педагогов техникума. Ныне это наши ветераны, те, кто и на заслуженном отдыхе не сидит на месте. Их жизнь соразмерна с жизнью всего техникума, потому что без нашего юбиляра они себя уже не мыслят.
1- Мы с глубоким уважением приветствуем всех наших ветеранов и поздравляем их с юбилеем.
2- Просим вас встать, уважаемые ветераны!
Поздравление ветеранов.
2 – Для вас, уважаемые ветераны, поет ансамбль русской песни «Белые росы»
«Курочка по зернышкам» - Ансамбль русской песни  «Белые росы»
1- Перефразируя известные строки Маяковского, можно сказать: «Другим заведениям лет по сто – смотри, устояли чтобы. А наш техникум - подросток: учись, выдумывай, пробуй!»
2-  И действительно, каждый год жизни для нас с вами – внеочередной и рубежный; каждый год техникум меняется, буквально перерастая старые стены, правила, прежние цели и подходы. 
1- Пускай назад история листает
Страницы незабвенные свои.
И память, через годы пролетая,
Нам возвратит те памятные дни.
 Видеоряд истории техникума
1- 1955 год – в городе Уссурийске открывается техникум железнодорожного транспорта.
2- Открываются 2 первых отделения  – «Строительство и эксплуатация путевого хозяйства» и «Эксплуатация железных дорог».
1- 1956 год-  к этим славным профессиям добавляется отделение «Промышленного и гражданского строительства».
2- 1968 год – наш техникум пополняется специальностями вагонного и холодильного хозяйства.
1- 1969 год – техникум обретает новое здание – на Вокзальной площади, где и продолжает свою славную жизнь до сих пор.
2- 1970 год – сдается общежитие для студентов техникума.
1 -1989 год – к техникуму пристраивается учебно-лабораторный корпус.
2 – 1994 год – в техникуме открывается еще одно отделение- «Организация перевозок и управление на транспорте».
1 – Будут и еще у нашего техникума славные года и даты. И всегда вместе с нами были те, кто помогал строить и новые корпуса, и общежитие, и прикладывал силы для сохранения и наращивания материальной базы техникума.
2- Мы приглашаем на сцену  заместителя начальника Дальневосточной железной дороги по кадрам и социальным вопросам  Курунова Олега Александровича.

1- А мы хотим предоставить слово для поздравления начальнику Владивостокского отделения железной  дороги      Тарабарову Валерию Трофимовичу.   
___________________________________________________________________________  

2- Слово для поздравления предоставляется начальнику отдела Дальневосточного территориального управления федерального агентства железнодорожного транспорта Синкину Александру Георгиевичу.
_________________________________________________________________________
1- От имени Департамента образования и науки администрации Приморского края к вам обращается  председатель комитета высшего, среднего профессионального образования и науки Грипич Вдалимир Валентинович.
___________________________________________________________________________
1- Мы приглашаем на сцену помощника депутата Законодательного собрания Приморского края  Постовалова Бориса Владимировича Янчук Анатолия Владимировича.

Студия спортивно-бального танца «Фортуна» - «Ча-ча-ча»
1 – Тысячи и тысячи выпускников   покинули стены нашего юбиляра за годы его существования. И более 4000-х тысяч из них приходится на отделение заочного обучения техникума.
2- Сформировалось оно на базе вечернего отделения и с 1970-го года заочное отделение под руководством Васильевой Глафиры Ивановны начало обучение по всем специальностям техникума. Каждый год более 100 студентов успешно заканчивали свое обучение и получали диплом.
1- Время шло, а вместе с ним менялись и заведующие.
2- На смену Глафире Ивановне пришла Назимко  Алла Дмитриевна.
1- Ее сменил Грищенко Виллорий Васильевич.
2- А сейчас это славное отделение возглавляет почетный работник среднего профессионального образования Иванов Виктор Анатольевич.
1- Но будет не справедливо, если мы не скажем о тех, кто начинал работу с первых дней заочного отделения. 
2 - Более 20 лет  трудится на заочном отделении заслуженный учитель школы РСФСР Запорожская Ольга Николаевна. Более 30 лет отдала заочному отделению    Яковлева  Лидия Васильевна.
1 – Лена,  мы, кажется, забыли о наших гостях.
 2- О гостях мы никогда не забываем. Тем более что мы  всегда им рады и с удовольствием предоставляем им слово.
1- От лица  главы муниципального образования г. Уссурийск и Уссурийский район и Думы города Уссурийска слово для поздравления предоставляется  заместителю главы муниципального образования по вопросам социальной сферы   Клокову Владимиру Васильевичу.

1- А мы приглашаем на нашу сцену главного специалиста отдела по делам молодежи и спорту Лузикову Веронику Юрьевну.

1 – Да, сегодня у нашего техникума большой праздник. Но он бы не состоялся без тех, кто, к сожалению, не дожил  до сегодняшнего юбилея. И, увы, таких немало.
Отмечая  времени быстрый ход,
Моя тень удлиняется, что ни год,
Что ни год, удлиняется, что ни день,
Все длиннее становится моя тень.
2 – А она все движется, моя тень.
Все длиннее становится, что ни день,
А однажды, вдруг, на исходе дня,
И совсем отделяется от меня.
1 – В память обо всех ушедших объявляется минута молчания.
Минута молчания
Ирина Китаева «Я приглашу на танец память»  - видеоряд ушедших
2- Но жизнь не стоит на месте, жизнь продолжается и с новыми временами зарождаются новые традиции.
 Вам, памятник, учителя, 
 Я высек бы из красного гранита
 Установил бы на просторе я
 Большое человеческое сердце,
  Что всем дождям и всем ветрам открыто
   Вам памятник, учителя!
1- Внимание! Внимание! Работают все теле- и радиостанции России.
2- Уссурийский техникум железнодорожного транспорта торжественную церемонию вручения символа педагогического мастерства и преданности своему делу «Пламенное сердце» объявляет открытой.
Фанфары, аплодисменты.
Первая номинация «Сгорая сам, свети другим». Эта номинация вручается тому, кто и на заслуженном отдыхе не сидит на месте, а посвящает все свое время  общественной работе.
Открытие видеоконверта – фото
И это Туганова Татьяна Александровна.
В номинации «Сердце, без остатка отданное детям», приз получает 
старейший преподаватель техникума, ветеран труда, отличник и ветеран среднего специального образования 
Открытие видеоконверта – фото
Анатолий Николаевич Давиденко.
В третьей номинации «Администратор не должность, а образ жизни» «Хрустальное сердце» получает 
Открытие видеоконверта – фото
Директор техникума – Дмитриев Павел Александрович
В номинации «Жизнь моя – техникум» приз вручается 
Открытие видеоконверта – фото
Самому опытному заведующему отделением  «Эксплуатация  электроподвижного состава», почетному работнику среднего профессионального образования, 
Открытие видеоконверта – фото
Кошик Ларисе Васильевне
Следующую номинацию «Самый классный классный руководитель» по праву получает  Открытие видеоконверта – фото
Почетный работник среднего профессионального образования Шкилева Лариса Дмитриевна
И последняя  номинация  «Открытое сердце» вручается преподавателю, которого  выбрало большинство наших студентов. И это  
Открытие видеоконверта – фото
Яньшина Татьяна Александровна
Музыкальный номер- «А мы любили» - Евгений  Аладин
2- За 50-летнюю историю техникума более 800 студентов закончили его с отличием, более 600 поступили в высшие учебные заведения, более  300  достигли в жизни определенных высот.
1 – И среди них  Долганов Владимир Егорович  - начальник вагонной службы Дальневосточной железной дороги.
2- Клименко Геннадиий Николаевич – начальник Уссурийской дистанции гражданских сооружений станции Уссурийск.
1- Трегубенко Александр Николаевич – генеральный директор ОоО «Инвестстрой»
2- Татуревич Сергей Владимирович    - главный инженер вагонного депо «Уссурийский»
1- Севастьянов Владислав Иванович – главный инженер локомотивного депо «Уссурийский»
2 -Машуков Александр Геннадьевич – заместитель начальника дистанции пути «Уссурийск».
1 – Говоруха Андрей  Николаевич    - заместитель начальника рефрижераторно-вагонного депо по ремонту.
2 – Белолипецкий Константин Александрович  – зам. генерального директора ОАО «Владхлеб»
1- Захаров Андрей Николаевич – председатель Совета директоров судоремонтного завода г. Находка
2- Антосюк Александр Геннадьевич - главный архитектор города.
1 – От имени выпускников слово для поздравления предоставляется
начальнику Уссурийской дистанции гражданских сооружений Клименко Геннадию Николаевичу.
Выступление Клименко Г.Н.
1 – Внимание, к перекличке поколений приготовиться!
2- Выпускники 1957-1960 годов! Просим встать! Приветствуем вас!
1- Выпускники 1961-1965 годов!
2- Выпускники 1966-1970 годов.
1- Выпускники 1971-1975 годов!
2 – Выпускники 1976-1980 годов.
1- выпускники 1981-1985 годов!
2-Выпускники 1986-1990 годов!
1- выпускники 1991-1995 годов!
2- Выпускники 1996-2000 годов!
1- выпускники 2001-2004 года!
2- И это еще не предел! Все еще только начинается в истории Уссурийского техникума железнодорожного транспорта. 
Музыкальный номер- фрагмент из рок-оперы «Юнона и Авось» - 
«Аллилуйя любви» - Лидия  и Евгений  Аладины,  мл. группа танц. анс. «Атланта»
2 – А теперь поговорим о главном предмете в программе обучения. Поговорим о любви…
За обозримую историю техникума между его выпускниками было заключено более 60 браков.
1- Некоторые выпускники не только нашли свою судьбу в техникуме, но и вырастили прекрасных детей, которые тоже закончили наш техникум.  А, значит, жизнь продолжается,  и новые и новые поколения будут осваивать профессию железнодорожников.
2-Мы просим подняться на сцену супругов, которые нашли свою половинку не где-нибудь, а именно в нашем техникуме!
1- В Уссурийском техникуме ваши свадьбы не отмечались. Мы считаем, что пришла пора заложить новую традицию! Шампанское на сцену!
2 – Мы поздравляем вас, желаем безупречных отношений, нежности друг к другу и долгих лет совместной жизни.
1- Все меняется, даже фамилии, но неизменным остается одно – преданность нашему техникуму и выбранной вами профессии. И эта песня звучит для вас.
Музыкальный номер  «Свадебный вальс»– А. Брежин
1 - Ну, а сейчас позвольте предоставить слово тем, ради кого, собственно, и был создан наш юбиляр, наш техникум. Слово будущим министрам железнодорожного транспорта, главным инженерам Российских железных дорог и  самым модным дизайнерам зданий и сооружений…
2 - Иными словами, нашим  сегодняшним студентам.
Видеопоздравление с 1 фрагментом песни. Свет на сцене зажигается – те же студенты на сцене продолжают исполнение песни в живую (бенгальские огни).
(экран)
Зажигай, это ли не дата,
Зажигай – нечего бояться!
Пусть летит счастье птицей синей
Техникум  - number one в России!
На сцене с огнями - 
 Загорелся, заискрился
самой яркой звездой,
В 55-м  ты родился,
Но еще молодой.
А ума уже палата,
и заслужен успех,
и девчонки, и ребята,
у тебя круче всех.

 Это - не забава,
Это - не игра,
ты имеешь право,
и тебе пора –

Зажигай, это ли не дата,
Зажигай – нечего бояться!
Пусть летит счастье птицей синей
Техникум  - number one в России!

Подари себе удачу,
ты сегодня звезда,
и не может быть иначе
ни за что никогда.
Юбилеем  мы гордимся
Ты наш супер-герой,
И сегодня веселиться
Будем вместе с тобой!

 Зажигай, это ли не дата,
Зажигай – нечего бояться!
Пусть летит счастье птицей синей
Техникум  - лучше всех в России!
 Зажигай!..
Блестки, шары со сцены
1- Вот и подошел  к концу наш торжественный вечер. 
2- Мы еще раз поздравляем вас с юбилеем и
 		Желаем на годы и годы вперед
		Лишь только приятных забот и хлопот,
		И чтобы свалились все тяготы с плеч,
	1 и 2-	Желаем одних только радостных встреч!

----------


## lisenok.nnov52

Здравствуйте, уважаемые коллеги! Я новичок на форуме  Мне очень нужна ваша помощь. 1 ноября исполнится 70 лет нашему колледжу...я, конечно справлюсь сама, но от меня требуют чего то "эдакова" и очень срочно нужно представить сцен. план. Мероприятие большое и будет проходить в ДК...может у кого есть наработки...заранее спасибо

----------

